# Le Mans Winning Audi Driver Team of Bernhard, Dumas and Rockenfeller Will Pilot Porsche 911 GT3 R Hybrid at Petit Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

And here's some more ALMS/Porsche news involving Audi drivers. It was a bit of a surprise to us when Audi Sport announced its Petit Le Mans roster for this year and the driver team that won Le Mans was not in one of the two cars that will run at Road Atlanta in September. Now today there's a press release from Porsche confirming the three drivers will run a 911 Hybrid. I'd pitched a bio piece on Mike to center around Petit Le Mans for Audi Magazine and I'm guessing this is why this particular story didn't get picked up. Too bad on the story, Mike (not to mention Romain and Timo) are having a hell of a year. Full press release below.



> Stuttgart. Porsche works drivers Timo Bernhard (Germany) and Romain Dumas (France) return to the American Le Mans Series (ALMS) as teammates. The pair join forces on the “Road Atlanta” race track for the season final on 2 October to pilot the innovative Porsche 911 GT3 R Hybrid, which features two electric motors at the front axle each developing 60 kilowatts to supplement the 480 horsepower normally-aspirated rear-engine. The third driver is former Porsche-Junior and current Audi factory pilot Mike Rockenfeller (Germany). Together, the trio won the Le Mans 24 Hours in June. In January, Rockenfeller claimed victory in a Porsche-powered Daytona Prototype at the Daytona 24 hour race.
> 
> At the 1,000 mile race on the outskirts of the US city of Atlanta, the Porsche 911 GT3 R Hybrid will not be eligible for points, as hybrid technology is not yet included in the GT regulations. “Our priorities are to further develop the hybrid technology and to optimise the fuel consumption under racing conditions. Nevertheless, I’m very interested to see how we compare to the GT2 cars,” says Timo Bernhard. “Nowhere is the competition in the GT segment as hard as it is here in the USA,” adds Dumas.
> 
> ...


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

Looking forward seeing this GT3R Hybrid at Road Atlanta.


----------

